# Eigenes kleines Forum



## oekopilz (25. Juni 2003)

Hi leute, da ich euch seit längerem nicht mehr gequült habe, mit meinen fragen und anderen problemen, hole ich das jetzt nach 
Also zurück zum eigentlichen thema. Ich wollte aus langeweile und dem drang zum lernen o_0 ein eigenes KLEINES forum programmieren. Naja in voller hoffnung, dass meine kenntnisse dafür nur halbwegs ausreichen, bin ich schon am anfang auf grundlegene probleme gestoßen. Naja hier zuerst die genauen details:
Kategorien (so wie hier z.B html, gfx, etc.);
      |
Topic
      |
Der eigentliche Beitrag
      |
antwort
antwort und noch mehr antworten

für das ganze benutze ich auch eine mysql datenbank. Nun kommen meine Fragen/Probleme. 
1.Problem : wie realisiere ich eine antwortfunktion? ich habe eine tabelle in der db für 
post_id (autoincrement)
post_topic
post_thread

so wie ich es verstanden habe, kann ich hier nur den topic und den ersten dazu gehörigen thread eintragen und ausgeben. D.h , ich brauche eine weitere tabelle für antworten:
id(autoincrement)
reply_thread
post_id( die wird bei der antowrt mit aus der ersten tabelle eingetragen)

nun ja, so weit so gut, doch HIER ist das problem. Klicke ich in der übersicht auf den topic , kommt der thread- wie aber packe ich die dazu abgegebenen antowrten hier hin, die ja in einer andren tabelle sind?

Desweiteren habe ich eine frage zur pn funktion. wie funktioniert diese eigentlich? (den login und die sessions habe ich hier weggelassen,da ich erstmal das hier zum laufen bekommen will, nicht dass ihr denkt, ich habe davon auch noch keine ahnung)

wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


mfg oekopilz


----------



## Tim C. (25. Juni 2003)

Zur Forenproblematik und der damit verbundenen Datenbankstruktur gibt es schon zig Threads hier auf dem Forum. The almighty Suchfunktion hilft da gerne.
Ausserdem könnte es helfen, wenn man sich z.B. mal ein Forum wie phpBB installiert und einen Blick in die DB-Struktur wirft.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=989
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=17733
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10385
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21772
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21336
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=25562

um nur mal einige wenige zu nennen.


----------



## oekopilz (25. Juni 2003)

danke leuchte, werde mir das mal durchlesen. könntest du mir vielleicht den begriff/e sagen nach welchen du gesucht hast


----------



## Tim C. (25. Juni 2003)

im einen Fall:

_eigenes Forum_

im anderen:

_Forum coden_


----------



## Prijv (25. Juni 2003)

hab dasselbe auch mal gemacht. ( ein forum coden ;D )

Hier das Forum, auch wenns noch ein wenig fehlerhaft ist 

http://www.codingfactory.com/pages/forums/

Und hier die DB struktur

TABLES:

accounts
- ID
- name
- pw
- email
- userinfos

beitraege
- ID
- user_ID ( die id des verfassers)
- thread_ID ( die id des Threads indem der beitrag ist)
- text
- title
- symbol
- date_time

foren
- ID
- name
- info

threads
- ID
- user_ID (ID des thread erstellers)
- date_time
- forum_ID (ID des übergeordneten Forums)

also :

Jeder beitrag ist einem Thread untergeordnet, Jeder Thread ist einem Forum untergeordnet.
Indem jeder Thread, Beitrag eine referenzierende ID hat, welche uns zeigt wo sie liegt.

Dann kann man zum beispiel im thread x die beitraege abfragen, welche die thread_ID = x (die ID davon ) haben

hoffe war irgendwie verständlich

gruässli prijv


----------



## oekopilz (25. Juni 2003)

jo, danke. habe das aber schon selber hingekriegt. nun bin ich vor dem problem eine pn funktion zu programmieren. obwohl ich weiß wie es geht, klappt bei mir nichts - ****** php
danke euch allen noch mal


----------

